# Labrador Retriever Club Inc. Trial



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any news from the North?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

This trial is being worked entirely by contestants. NO Hired Help.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1) Rollie O/H Frisbie
2) Birdy O/H Hays
3) Cooper O/H Brandl
4) Mozzie O/H Shih
RJ) Betsy O/H Twiss

NO JAMS awarded

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

OPEN STATUS

80 Dogs entered

Friday - First series: Double and Blind with Hen Pheasants, 55 dogs called back for Second Series

Saturday - Second series: Killer land quad (all dead hen pheasants), Very fun test to run. 
26 dogs called back to water blind

Callbacks: 2-5, 10-11, 13, 24, 31, 36, 39-40, 42, 45, 49, 55, 63, 67-69, 73, 76-80


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sounds like two old farts setting up some good tests in open. They still have imagination.
Good luck.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> AMATEUR RESULTS
> 
> 1) Rollie O/H Frisbie
> 2) Birdy O/H Hays
> ...


CONGRATS to Chris Brandl (& Joe Skaggs) on Coopers 3rd Place in the Am.
Duane


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any final news on the Open?


----------



## Bob Zylla (Jun 28, 2006)

#39 Machthree's Edge WINS OPEN owner Brad Bellmore handler Steve Yozamp /Outback Retrievers. I would personally like to thank Steve from all of us at Outback training group for the great trial season here in Minnesota. It's been one fun summer with you Steve.
 Thanks again
Bob @ his dog Pelican Pete


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Any other placements ?
________
buy silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

OPEN

1) Edge - Yozamp
2) Regi - O:Heise, H:Rorem
3) ? - O:?, H: Beck
4) Abby - O: ? H:Rorem
RJ) Birdy - O/H: Hays
J) Ozzie - O: Goettl, H: Shih
Ozzy - O/H: Tonko

I do not know other Jams


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Brad & Steve, you guys are the best!

Way to go Smudge!!!!!!!!!

Chad


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Regi & Rorem!!! :-D

Also congrats to Brad & Edge!


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Ted for the wonderful coverage. 

Any word on how well it worked to have a trial ran by contestants? Could this be starting a new trend?


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if Rollie titled on the Am win?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open.....4) Abby - O: ? H:Rorem


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I believe Rollie needs just one more point!!!!!!!

Congrats to Darryl & Rollie!!!!!


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

A HUGE Congrats to Brad & Edge!!!!!


----------

